# Traveling with the RP - Disney World (samples)



## JustUs7 (Feb 26, 2020)

After reading and watching as much as I can, we finally left for Disney World. I can say the RP is a joy to travel with. The 24 - 240 RF has been the primary lens glued to the camera. Outside in sunlight, it’s versatility has been valued. 

As a beginner, I’ve quickly adapted to AV mode as my go to. I was shooting pictures of the Rivers of Light show, however, and learned to appreciate FV on the fly. 

The Auto ISO likes to send that to the roof quickly in low light. Really liking the control ring mapped to ISO to prevent this. I know you can cap the range in auto, but sometimes it’s the only option to at least capture something quickly in fast changing conditions. 

Birds in flight at close range during a show was difficult for me due in part to the EVF, but likely most of the challenge was lack of experience and difficult subject matter. 

Overall very happy with sharpness, quick ability to adapt to situations, the auto focus. 

Only thing I need to do is map a button to change between auto focus modes. Haven’t figured out how to do that. I want to quickly change between Tracking AF and Spot AF. Can this be done?

Oh, and one photo pass photographer said this was the camera he wants. Was kind enough to take pictures of our whole family with it. Did a great job.

Edited to add. Second battery is a must.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 26, 2020)

I'd say a third battery is a must  During a photo workshop I managed to almost drain 2 batteries within 6 hours, about 2000 pictures. So if you want to do a full day of intense shooting, with a big IS lens, prepare for battery swaps.

I really hope future R cameras will be able to charge without having to be powered down, a powerbank velcro'd to the lens would go a long way.


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 26, 2020)

RP really could use an OEM battery grip. Hope that’s coming soon.


----------



## Quirkz (Feb 26, 2020)

I love my RP so much that I used it exclusively instead of my 5D4. And now I don't use the RP at all. Because since the 5D4 was gathering dust for 8 months, I sold it and got an R instead 

I'm still keeping the RP though for those times I really want to travel light. RP + 35 1.8 is glorious.

The 24-240 is surprisingly good for a superzoom in it's price range. I just started a gallery on the forum for it under the lens galleries - Post your favourite pictures from the trip there showing how the lens can shine!


As for your question for tracking AF vs spot AF:

1. You can assign 'servo AF' vs 'one shot' AF to a button such as the movie record button (or other that you don't use often.)

2. I haven't found a way to switch between tracking and spot via a single button, BUT you CAN use the convenient C1/C2/C3 custom modes on your mode selector.
Switch to, say, C1.
Using the main menu, go and change your AF settings (and other things) to whatever you like for your mode 1. 
In the main menu, under the 'tool' section with the wrench icon, navigate to page 6. It has a 'Custom Shooting mode (C1-C3)' option here. Select it, and you'll have the option to save the way the camera is currently set up to C1 to C3.

You'll be able to then switch quickly between the modes using this. Not quite as good as a button, but you can load in a lot more preferences and settings in to one of these should you want to get really fancy.


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 27, 2020)

Quick help. Best speed light settings for fill flash in front if The Castle or Spaceship earth at Magic Kingdom and Epcot? Paired with what camera setting? Family of 7. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 27, 2020)

I use the Q screen for quickly changing settings rather than mapping buttons. If I don't use a mapped button frequently, I forget it. The joys of growing old!


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 29, 2020)

Okay. Some samples. Straight out of the camera, reduced in size but unprocessed other than cropped for framing. Outdoor with the 24-240. Dark ride with the 35mm 1.8. Even tried an f22 for fun. First attempt ever at long exposure fireworks. Wind was a challenge.


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 5, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Only thing I need to do is map a button to change between auto focus modes. Haven’t figured out how to do that. I want to quickly change between Tracking AF and Spot AF. Can this be done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally clicked what you were saying. Auto focus type is the first thing that comes up using the Q-SET button. One button adjustment. I’ll be ready for our next adventure!


----------



## Richard Anthony (Mar 5, 2020)

I love my RP , it suits what I want to shoot which is mainly portraits and landscapes , I will be adding to my R family when the R5 comes out as I want to venture into my own business doing portraits and weddings .


----------

